# Rescue baby mice bloat help!



## Tggjfsg453 (May 28, 2020)

We rescued 4 baby field mice. 3 have now died and only a boy left. The boy is starting to show signs of bloat and is not pooping when we try to toilet him, he is only doing wee. He is about 2 week old almost. Got them at around 2 days old.
Just can't seem to get him to poop or get his belly down. The last girl died of bloat and it's heartbreaking. Wild life place said to try green tea and massages for bloat but it doesn't seem to be helping. Only gave him 1 feed of green tea. Heard people say to not feed them if constipated or bloated but also heard that they MUST be fed every 2 hours. He was just starting onto partly solid food mixed with his formula.


----------



## Aoibhin (Jun 7, 2020)

they shouldn't of been given away at 2 days old, that's the main reason why they were dying, i would be surprised if the boy lives for a week longer.


----------

